# Bald Point



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

Went down to Bald Point (near Alligator Point, South of Tallahassee), and got into some nice fish. It had been dead down there for about three months, but with warmer weather and schools of mullet, I figured I'd give it a shot today. Hit the incoming tide about two hours before high tide, and as usual down there, right before high tide the reds started tailing around the oyster bars. Picked up three or four small specks, two rat reds, and a fat 25" red that fought like hell. Posted a couple pics of the red. Felt great to catch some fish after a long drought.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

thanks for the report


----------



## De Anza Jig (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice red.....i like the yuengling bottle in the second pic for some scale.


----------



## Just_Ducky (Sep 19, 2008)

Way to go. Thanks for sharing. :clap


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice Red. It feels good to have something pulling back. Hey, I like your measuring device, where do I get a bunch of those? 



Skip


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

> *lastcast (2/18/2009)*Nice Red. It feels good to have something pulling back. Hey, I like your measuring device, where do I get a bunch of those?
> 
> 
> 
> Skip




The corner store, my fridge, various places about my house.


----------

